# Condensation on windscreen and windows



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all

My old TT was bad I thought it was just that car but my new 2011 is as bad. It gets quite bad condensation and takes a while to clear especially the back window.

Any tips or suggestions would be helpful

Is your TT the same?


----------



## Scottishpinz (Jan 31, 2016)

I use silica gel dehumidifier pouches which can be dried off at home and reused. Check that you haven't got water coming in too. I had a leak around the rear spoiler fitting and when parked on a slope I get water in front passenger footwell. Recently I had the boot floor up and there was a puddle under the battery! Seems my car has a few leaks!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

For condensation to form there must first be moisture in the car. Keep the A/C on as that extracts moisture from the air in the car. Another aid is to purge the warm, moisture laden air from the car before parking it; just turn the heater/temp control to cold for a while.

Otherwise, look at what might be holding moisture in the car: wet coat, wet/muddy shoes etc etc.

Also check for dampness in the car itself; the boot floor under the tool stowage polystyrene and the carpets would be the main areas.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I always make sure I open windows the last few mins of journey if i have heater on, and never carry anything wet in the car. My old TT had this issue it's very annoying never got to find out the issue. The carpets arnt wet and no obvious leeks anywhere. Maybe the window seal? Is that possible? This has an Audi windscreen but not sure if it's the original!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I was waiting for the 1st post of the winter. :lol: 
These post always appear this time of year, the TT is damp in side some where & because of the low temp outside, the moisture inside TT reaches it's dew point & condenses on the cold surfaces.
Run air con on hot as often as possible & on recirc for shorter periods. Cooling interior before parking up will help, open windows for the last few hundred yards & leave windows/boot open if poss on dry windy days to help remove the moisture.
Hoggy.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Adding to Sciottishpinz's suggestions, Top Tips include

Making sure that the door is draining correctly and not down the inside and into the well; that the a/c drain is not blocked, and place a sock filled with cat litter (clean, new stuff) on a tray under one of the front seats - it absorbs quite a lot of moisture - make three and have one in, one drying and one ready to replace.


----------



## Scottishpinz (Jan 31, 2016)

Garry

Why does the door drain inside? Is there a drain pipe that might have come off or something? I have this problem in mine!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Scottishpinz said:


> Garry Why does the door drain inside?


Hi, If the door drain holes get blocked, the door can fill with water & then it can seep between door card & into the interior.
Hoggy.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Check under the boot floor for water around the battery tray. The seal for the spoiler can leak. Would make sense if it's your rear window that mists up the worst.


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

I leave my air/con On All the time - -and on auto 
Do the same in both my BMW's never mists up


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

My roaster is really bad for condensation on the front window, I've checked all the drain holes I could find including the ones under the bonnet, spoiler, soft top drains and the fuel drain hole but it's still the same.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It helps massively if the inside of your glass is kept spotlessly clean...the glass gets grubby very quickly in the TT and it holds the moisture. A quality detailer like Meg's ultimate quik detailer works a treat if applied sparingly after a thorough clean.


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

I've tried Rain-x on the interior and exterior windows which works really well, but the condensation issue still comes back with me after a week or two of using the stuff.

Really recommend this stuff for the outside though:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rain-X-Rain-R ... Sw7NNT~eLY


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The windscreen doesn't freeze up as hard either when a sealant has been applied I've found.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Shut the door on a fan heater with extension lead whilst having breakfast. No ice, no mist and toasty warm 

You have to do it safely though so you don't melt or set the car on fire or trip up the postman!

Or keep it in the garage.

Oh and yes, keep the aircon on.


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, it's that time again - love my audi tt - hate this time of year due to bad condensation inside car. I use a couple of dehumidifier bags, one at windscreen and one on parcel shelf, oh yes and one under the driver seat.

*Making sure that the door is draining correctly and not down the inside and into the well; that the a/c drain is not blocked,*

Reading this point about the drainage I have had the drain holes checked but I still find that sometimes when driving off after heavy rainfall I get a trickle of water coming down the inside of the car - Does anyone know if you can do something to stop this?? I have now started opening my passenger door to let water drop on pavement rather than in my car!! Quite annoying not being able to just get in and drive off

I try to keep my windows clean and hate using a demister pad (can't stand swirly lines all over the window) but have given in today and think I need a towel in the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Roll on spring time!!!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you not use the AC ? I do get a little condensation in my roadster but soon clears with the demister/AC switched on ?


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I use the air conditioning, if going on a short journey I use the recirc button with air con on. I open my windows before finishing my journey to ensure ventilation. I don't leave damp umbrellas in the car and in winter I put paper on top of my rubber mats and take it out of the car if wet so that the footwell is not left damp. 
I switch the air off before switching the engine off -not sure if this makes a difference but thought it might stop air coming into the car through the vents and have also directed my air to the floor before switching off - again thinking it might stop air hitting the windscreen.
I have even using shaving foam on the inside of the window - actually works quite well(sort of!) - read this tip somewhere, didn't just randomly try it


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I rarely use the recirculating air button tbh..just recycles stale air..never open my windows just before switch off because to me it's defeating the object. Just leave my aircon on really..no real issues at all, and that's on a rag top car.


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

I had convertibles for years and found in winter time they were better and didn''t condensate so much as I have been finding with the coupes I have had. 2nd tt having the same issue - first car 2006 and now have a 2009 model.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Clean the glass properly and then apply rain x anti fog....works well for me!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Templar said:


> It helps massively if the inside of your glass is kept spotlessly clean...the glass gets grubby very quickly in the TT and it holds the moisture. A quality detailer like Meg's ultimate quik detailer works a treat if applied sparingly after a thorough clean.


Pretty much to what I'd already posted..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Clean glass may prevent the condensation, but it doesn't remove the cause, which is damp/ warm moisture laden air in the car.
Hoggy.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah, if it's bad, then there's water coming into the car somewhere. I'd empty the trunk around the spare/battery area and see if the carpet is damp in some places in the front... sounds like you have a leak somewhere mate.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Clean glass may prevent the condensation, but it doesn't remove the cause, which is damp/ warm moisture laden air in the car.
> Hoggy.


Some things are obvious Hoggy, my point being if there isn't obvious signs of water ingress to the vehicle :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Templar said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Clean glass may prevent the condensation, but it doesn't remove the cause, which is damp/ warm moisture laden air in the car.
> ...


Hi, Not to some they aren't :roll: :wink: we have to cater for all. :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Maybe a lost cause in some instances then :roll:


----------

